# EHEIM Aquastyle 6 gallon $99



## luna62 (Jul 30, 2012)

at Marinedepot.com

use promo code AQUASTYLE for 25% more off - 8.99 shipping too


----------



## xAlias (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a good deal as it comes to $84 after shipping for me! 

Too bad I already ordered the Finnex Schuber Wright 6 gallon! :-|


----------

